
The Evolution of Mammalian Hearing - alfonsodev
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/pdf/10.1063/1.5038516
======
alfonsodev
> The Function of the Ears is to Direct the Eyes to Sound Sources

I wonder if using eye tracking plus audio spatialization could help improving
reading skills.

